# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کتب نظام جدید کنکور 1400

## Lara27

سلام ممنون میشم به سوالاتم جواب بدید .
ادبیات :
کتاب برای املا و لغت
کتاب برای تاریخ ادبیات
کتاب برای زبان فارسی
کتاب برای قرابت
کتاب برای ارایه
دی وی دی ادب
عربی:
کتاب اموزش
کتاب تست
دی وی دی عربی

----------


## asma80

> سلام ممنون میشم به سوالاتم جواب بدید .
> ادبیات :
> کتاب برای املا و لغت
> کتاب برای تاریخ ادبیات
> کتاب برای زبان فارسی
> کتاب برای قرابت
> کتاب برای ارایه
> دی وی دی ادب
> عربی:
> ...



سلام لارا جان منم نظام جدیدم و این کتابارو استفاده می کنم و راضیم :
املا و لغت ، قرابت ، آرایه ، دستور زبان : همشون نشر الگو (موضوعی های نشر الگو )
تاریخ ادبیات نظام جدید هم چیزی نیست که بخوای براش کتاب بخری از همون کتاب درسی حفظ کن 

عربی هم جامع خیلی سبز خیلی خوبه هم آموزش داره هم تست 
و کلا برا هر دو درس نیازی به دی وی نیست

----------


## Lara27

> سلام لارا جان منم نظام جدیدم و این کتابارو استفاده می کنم و راضیم :
> املا و لغت ، قرابت ، آرایه ، دستور زبان : همشون نشر الگو (موضوعی های نشر الگو )
> تاریخ ادبیات نظام جدید هم چیزی نیست که بخوای براش کتاب بخری از همون کتاب درسی حفظ کن 
> 
> عربی هم جامع خیلی سبز خیلی خوبه هم آموزش داره هم تست 
> و کلا برا هر دو درس نیازی به دی وی نیست


ممنونم عزیزم من کتاب درسی ندارم 
این کتابا که گفتی جامع هستن دیگه؟ از 0 اموزش دادن؟

----------


## Lara27

دینی :
کتاب اموزش و تست جامع 
دی وی دی به گمونم یوسفیان خوبه 
زبان:
کتاب جامع اموزش و تست
فیزیک :
کامران و خیلی سبز کافیه؟
حتما یه منبع اموزشی دی وی دی بهم معرفی کنید
ریاضی:
کتاب اموزش و تست جامع و از 0 تاسطح خیلی بالا
شیمی:
حتما دی وی دی از 0 بهم معرفی کنید 
بعد کتاب اموزش و تست . اگر میشه دو تا معرفی کنید که من بتونم پر کاری تستی انجام بدم و تست های خیلی سخت هم کار کنم
زیست : مثل شیمی

----------


## reza2018

ادبیات :
کتاب برای املا و لغت : املا و لغت خیلی سبز
کتاب برای تاریخ ادبیات : برای  نظام جدید،املا لغت کتاب جدا نیاز نداره..جمعا روی هم تاریخ ادبیات نظام  جدید 10-12 صفحه میشه که انتشارات ها بصورت زمیمه درکتاب املا لغتشون  آوردن.همون کتاب املا لغت خیلی سبز تاریخ ادبیات رو کامل داره همراه با تست
کتاب برای زبان فارسی :کتاب نشر دریافت
کتاب برای قرابت : نشر دریافت 
کتاب برای ارایه : نشر دریافت 
دی وی دی ادب : ادبیات دی وی دی لازم نداره..با این حال اگر نیاز به دبیر داری میتونی کلاس آنلاین شرکت کنی.
عربی:
کتاب اموزش : جمع بندی خیلی سبز..راستی فیلم هم داره
کتاب تست : میکرو طلایی گاج یا مهروماه
دی وی دی عربی : کلاس آنلاین استاد میثم فلاح

----------


## Lara27

> ادبیات :
> کتاب برای املا و لغت : املا و لغت خیلی سبز
> کتاب برای تاریخ ادبیات : برای  نظام جدید،املا لغت کتاب جدا نیاز نداره..جمعا روی هم تاریخ ادبیات نظام  جدید 10-12 صفحه میشه که انتشارات ها بصورت زمیمه درکتاب املا لغتشون  آوردن.همون کتاب املا لغت خیلی سبز تاریخ ادبیات رو کامل داره همراه با تست
> کتاب برای زبان فارسی :کتاب نشر دریافت
> کتاب برای قرابت : نشر دریافت 
> کتاب برای ارایه : نشر دریافت 
> دی وی دی ادب : ادبیات دی وی دی لازم نداره..با این حال اگر نیاز به دبیر داری میتونی کلاس آنلاین شرکت کنی.
> عربی:
> کتاب اموزش : جمع بندی خیلی سبز..راستی فیلم هم داره
> ...



فیلم این کلاسها داخل نت نیست؟

----------


## asma80

> ممنونم عزیزم من کتاب درسی ندارم 
> این کتابا که گفتی جامع هستن دیگه؟ از 0 اموزش دادن؟


عزیزم کتابای موضوعی نشر الگو ادبیات که بله همه چیو توضیح دادن و چیزی جا نمونده 
عربی خیلی سبز هم همه چیو توضیح داده تو آموزش .  ولی سطح تستاش بالاست خلاصه اگه بخوای دیگه خیلی از صفر شروع کنی سیر تاپیاز برای آموزش کتابه و قشنگ کتاب رو توضیح میده و تست هم داره همچنین سوالای تشریحی برای امتحان . 
 درسته آموزشش خیلی خوبه اما از نظر تست خب برای کنکور باید تستای سخت تری هم حل کرد 
در کل به نظرم کتابای درسی رو حتما بگیر هیچ چی جای کتابارو نمیگیره اگه کتاب درسی رو خوب بلد باشی به نظرم جامع خیلی سبز عربی خیلی خوبه
خب پس نظر کلی من : کتابای درسی رو حتما بگیر + خیلی سبز جامع عربی + موضوعی های نشر الگو

----------


## a.t.n

بچه ها برای زبان خارجه مهروماه چطوره ؟

----------


## SinaMegapolis

> بچه ها برای زبان خارجه مهروماه چطوره ؟


یکی می شناسم داره میگه خوبه
ولی خودم کامل ندیدم هنوز

----------


## amdali0

سلام
به نظر من اگه برا آموزش میخوای ادبیاتو مخصوصا قسمت آرایه و دستور زبان
کتاب های موضوعی خیلی سبز(هفت خوان تسلط)واقعا خیلی خوبن و آدمو علاقه مند میکنن به خوندن
عربی هم جامع خیلی سبز خیلی بهتره
میکرو هم خوبه ولی رتبه های برتر بیشتر رو خیلی سبز اتفاق نظر دارن
در ضمن سایت آلا هستش که ویدیوهاش رایگانن و من هر وقت خواستم با ویدیو آموزش ببینم میرم آلا

----------


## Lara27

> سلام
> به نظر من اگه برا آموزش میخوای ادبیاتو مخصوصا قسمت آرایه و دستور زبان
> کتاب های موضوعی خیلی سبز(هفت خوان تسلط)واقعا خیلی خوبن و آدمو علاقه مند میکنن به خوندن
> عربی هم جامع خیلی سبز خیلی بهتره
> میکرو هم خوبه ولی رتبه های برتر بیشتر رو خیلی سبز اتفاق نظر دارن
> در ضمن سایت آلا هستش که ویدیوهاش رایگانن و من هر وقت خواستم با ویدیو آموزش ببینم میرم آلا


واسه بقیه دروس چ کتابی بخرم؟ برا اختصاصیا کسی راهنماییم نکرد  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## SinaMegapolis

> واسه بقیه دروس چ کتابی بخرم؟ برا اختصاصیا کسی راهنماییم نکرد


خو تو فقط کتاب عربی و ادبیات میخواستی..... بیا اینم کتاب های اختصاصی

ریاضی: خیلی سبز یا میکرو (نشر الگو هم سوالاش خوبه ولی پاسخ نامش نصفه نیمس)
شیمی: بهمن بازرگانی (برای مسائل شیمی خیلی سبز)
زیست: خیلی سبز یا میکرو (خیلی سبز مفهومی خوب کار کرده میکرو قید ها و مطالب حفظی رو)
فیزیک: نشر الگو یا خیلی سبز (هر دو تا عالی کار کردن)
زمین شناسی: میکرو یا خیلی سبز

----------


## Lara27

ببخشید میشه یه لیست کامل از فیلم یا کلاس انلاین و کتب های خوب اموزش و تست برا نظام جدید بهم معرفی کنید؟
من هیچ کدوم از کتابای نظام جدید رو نمیشناسم
و اینکه نمیدونم کدوماشون توی کنکور میان
یا مثلا شیمی 2 که رو کتاب نظام جدید نوشته مال دهمه یا یازدهم؟
من نظام قدیم بودم
مثلا ادبیات میخام یه دور سیرتا پیاز بخونم بعد یه منبع کامل درسنامه و تستم داشته باشم
عربی فقط یه کتاب جامع میخام که همه چی توش باشه هم درسنامه هم تست . یه کتاب لغت هم میخام
دینی میدونم یوسفیان خوبه با گاج
زبان به گمونم مبتکران خوبه نه؟ فیلم چی خوبه؟ من زبانم خوبه اما کندم
فیزیک 4جلدی خیلی سبز میخام بخرم. برا این حتما یه اموزش میخام کامران خوبه؟ دی وی دی چی خوبه؟
ریاضی  خیلی سبز جامع میخام بخرم برا اموزش و تست . یه لول بالاتر که تستاش  خوب  باشه چی خوبه؟ نظام جدید هم خط ویژه داره؟ یادمه برا نظام قدیمش انقد  خوب  بود برا اموزش ازش استفاده میکردم
شیمی : حتما ی دی وی دی یا کلاس انلاین میخام
مبتکران دارم برا درسنامع
یادمه  نظام قدیم ای کیو و موج ازمون حرف اول رو میزدن الان برا شیمی بعدش  خیلی  سبز بخرم یا الگو؟ بعدش کنارش چی کار کنم؟ موج ازمون و ای کیو برا  نظام  جدیدم هستن ؟ من یک سال و نیم وقت دارم
زیست : جزوات عمارلو میخام بخرم با الگو . خیلی سبز یادمه اموزش های توپی برا نظام قدیم داشت. نظام جدیدش چی؟

----------


## amdali0

> ببخشید میشه یه لیست کامل از فیلم یا کلاس انلاین و کتب های خوب اموزش و تست برا نظام جدید بهم معرفی کنید؟
> من هیچ کدوم از کتابای نظام جدید رو نمیشناسم
> و اینکه نمیدونم کدوماشون توی کنکور میان
> یا مثلا شیمی 2 که رو کتاب نظام جدید نوشته مال دهمه یا یازدهم؟
> من نظام قدیم بودم
> مثلا ادبیات میخام یه دور سیرتا پیاز بخونم بعد یه منبع کامل درسنامه و تستم داشته باشم
> عربی فقط یه کتاب جامع میخام که همه چی توش باشه هم درسنامه هم تست . یه کتاب لغت هم میخام
> دینی میدونم یوسفیان خوبه با گاج
> زبان به گمونم مبتکران خوبه نه؟ فیلم چی خوبه؟ من زبانم خوبه اما کندم
> ...


در مورد ادبیات و عربی به شما گفتم چی خوبه از نظر من.
اما من راستیتش شاگرد ریاضی هستم
برا همین برا زیست نمی دونم راستش چی خوبه
ولی تو همین سایت مصاحبه با نفرات برتر کنکور هست
می تونی از صحبتای اونا هم کمک بگیری
اما برا فیزیک کامران خودش خیلی خوبه خیلی سبز هم که انصافا کم نزاشته تو فیزیک
اما برا دی وی دی یه دوست دارم که حرف آخرو خیلی تعریف میکنه
اما من برا ویدیو از آلا استفاده میکنم
برا شیمی هم همون مبتکران بهمن بازرگان فوق العاده است اما اگه میخوای باز تستای سرسختی هم کارکنی میکرو هم خوبه
اما چون پرسیدی خیلی سبز یا الگو....حتما خیلی سبز
برا ریاضی هم دوستای تجربیم مهرو ماه جامع رو تعریف میکنن
اما فک کنم میکرو سطح تستاش بالاتر باشه

----------


## NormaL

> دینی :
> کتاب اموزش و تست جامع 
> دی وی دی به گمونم یوسفیان خوبه 
> زبان:
> کتاب جامع اموزش و تست
> فیزیک :
> کامران و خیلی سبز کافیه؟
> حتما یه منبع اموزشی دی وی دی بهم معرفی کنید
> ریاضی:
> ...


بدجور زدی تو کار dvd  :Yahoo (21):  ول کن دی وی دی رو. حتی اگه معلم و کتاب درسی نداشته باشی. دی وی دیا همشون چرتن

----------


## Lara27

> در مورد ادبیات و عربی به شما گفتم چی خوبه از نظر من.
> اما من راستیتش شاگرد ریاضی هستم
> برا همین برا زیست نمی دونم راستش چی خوبه
> ولی تو همین سایت مصاحبه با نفرات برتر کنکور هست
> می تونی از صحبتای اونا هم کمک بگیری
> اما برا فیزیک کامران خودش خیلی خوبه خیلی سبز هم که انصافا کم نزاشته تو فیزیک
> اما برا دی وی دی یه دوست دارم که حرف آخرو خیلی تعریف میکنه
> اما من برا ویدیو از آلا استفاده میکنم
> برا شیمی هم همون مبتکران بهمن بازرگان فوق العاده است اما اگه میخوای باز تستای سرسختی هم کارکنی میکرو هم خوبه
> ...


چرا شیمی خیلی سبز از الگو بهتره؟؟

----------


## rezarezaet

*سلام
برای کنکور باید کتاب درسی داشته باشی
البته نه اینکه بدون کتاب درسی امکان موفقیت نباشه
اما با کتاب درسی ها راحت تره 
تازه حجمشم خیلی کمتره ( کتاب درسی )
میتونی نکات تست ها  و آزمونها رو هم در حواشی کتاب یادداشت کنی
برای سریع خوانی و زمان جمع بندی یا روز قبل آزمونها خیلی سرعتتو بالاتر می بره*

----------

